# Suggestions for non brom epiphytes



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey guys,

I have a 65 gallon that I have just set up with some broms and foliage, but I am looking for some other types of epiphytes like ferns, orchids, etc. I don't have much experience with these, so I would like to try some easier ones. Does anyone have any suggestions?

For a little more background info, I have a few cork tubes in the tank that I have been trying to make into "living branches" with mosses, ferns, broms, etc. So far they have broms mounted to them and some LFS on top for places to add orchids, etc. Any and all help would be appreciated.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Besides orchids, I have been having EXCELLENT results using Microgramma vaccinifolia as an epiphyte. It is doing quite well. I am also having some good luck with Davallia parvula, but its planted in deeper crevices where I know it won't dry out. Some pieces I plant don't take, but the ones that do grow pretty well. I have a Microsorum I got from BJ that works well as an epiphyte too. 
Im dying to try a small Lecanopteris sp. but haven't got my hands on one yet


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

frogparty said:


> Besides orchids, I have been having EXCELLENT results using Microgramma vaccinifolia as an epiphyte. It is doing quite well. I am also having some good luck with Davallia parvula, but its planted in deeper crevices where I know it won't dry out. Some pieces I plant don't take, but the ones that do grow pretty well. I have a Microsorum I got from BJ that works well as an epiphyte too.
> Im dying to try a small Lecanopteris sp. but haven't got my hands on one yet


Not to go off topic but...

I have just gotten myself another 2 species of Davallia, being Davallia mariesii var. stenolepsis and Davallia tyermanii

Last time I tried out Tyermanii, it fairly quickly perished and I do not know what it was down..

How do you find yours like to grow?

Back to the original question... how about trying some Selaginella epiphitically? 

Makes for a stunning looks, which I plan to try and get in my 54 Gallon.

Any pics thus far?

Richie


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

we have a native epiphytic selaginella sp in Washington, but it likes colder weather 
I just stick the davallia rhizome in lfs and keep it moist, medium light


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I forgot to mention I have some Salginella in the ground and wound up a cork stump towards the top area as well. I didn't know this plant could be grown epiphytically.

I will have to type your other scientific names into google ha...


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

What about some peperomia? 

New plants in the viv since last time? 

Definitely need pictures. 

-Matt


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Derek Benson said:


> I forgot to mention I have some Salginella in the ground and wound up a cork stump towards the top area as well. I didn't know this plant could be grown epiphytically.
> 
> I will have to type your other scientific names into google ha...


The consensus with Selaginella species is that all you need to do is keep it nice and wet all the time, with medium light and it will go crazy in no time at all.

You could also consider some Lycopodium species if you are feeling particularly ambitious, they seem to be either a great hit, or epic miss.

Richie


----------



## mtolypetsupply (Dec 18, 2008)

I've been trying orchids out, and my Mediocalcar decorata is doing very nicely in the viv. It's mounted on a tree fern panel, and doesn't look at all like a traditional orchid. 

I rescued some Phalenopsis orchids from Lowe's for about $2.50 each. One is growing a new leaf! It's just kind of wedged between the background and a branch that sticks out an inch or so. The other isn't faring so well, but didn't have a root system at all when I got it.

I got my Medio from J&L orchids. I then saw them again at a local orchid show, and it was all I could do not to buy more of their minis and mounts.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Here is the tank to give you some ideas. It's a 65 gallon 36" long x 25" tall x 18" deep



















I was thinking about clumping those jewel orchids together and making a bunch of them rather than a random string, I could also tuck them back in somewhere to make more room. I will probably have to trim those often.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Mediocalcar is a sweet orchid genus


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Looks really good. I've always loved the jewel orchids. 

Are you still going to plumb the humidifier into the cork tube on the right side? 

What are you planning on putting in there? I cant ever seem to remember what frogs. 

-Matt


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Epiphytes that are NOT bromeliads?

Well, I have a thing for biotopes, meaning I try to keep neotropical with neotropical...

From what I have read, epiphyte distribution does vary with altitude, to wit:

Lowland: Peperomias, Episcia (grows on trunks), epiphytic cacti, terrestrial bromeliads, only a few orchids.

1000--5000 feet: Some tougher ferns, fewer peperomias, more gesneriads, some cacti, some begonias, a few ericads, mesic bromeliads (inc tillandsias), fewer aroids (some anthuriums), many more orchids.

Montane: Here is where the mosses, lichens, ferns dominate; many more ericads, a few bromeliads, cool-growing orchids (Dracula, Masdevallia, etc.) 

TWO questions:

1) How warm is is your tank?

2) What is the humidity level?

Some "easier" new world epiphytes include:

--Microgramma
--Peperomia quadrangularis (=angulata)
--Pep dahlstedtii (=fosteri)
--Pep prostrata
--Hatiora salicinordes (The "Home Depot" rhipsalis)
--Alsobia dianthiflora
--Codonanthe devosiana
--mini or micro-mini sinningias, planted in crevices
--Anthurium scandens
--Dinema (Encyclia) polybulbon--likes bright light
--Epidendrum peperomia (=porpax)

and if you have the humidity, Bengonia herbacea or B. attenuata

I have heard good things about Pleurothallis grobyi and Restrepia brachypus, but I have not tried either as my tank is too warm:


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

I have not really monitored temperature or humidity in the tank. I normally don't in my other tanks, the room stays the right temperature and I have high humidity in my tanks.

I am plumbing a fogger into the tank and will have it spilling out of the far right cork tube a few times a day. That should help with the humidity, since I will have a small vent over the front of the tank to allow the front pane to be clear.

I will look up those species, thanks for the list.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Derek,

there are tons of things to choose from, a lot will depend on what size frogs are going to go in there, bigger frogs will crush some of the smaller stuff.

the first photo has both Rhaphidophora cryptantha and R. celatocaulis, these will cling and shingle on almost any background.

second photo is Cissus amazonicus, pink fittonia, Begonia rajah, etc.

Thanks
Eric


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

in the vivarium, many plant species can be grown as an "epiphyte." plants that would normally never grow as an epiphyte in nature can be coaxed into epiphytic growth in the vivarium. many aquatic plants sold commonly for fish tanks can be grown as terrestrials and even epiphytes. anubias is a great example. a few others that do really well even as an epiphyte as long as there is sufficient moisture and moss growth are cryptocorynes, echinodorus (pygmy chain does really well), glossostigma, marselia, and many aquatic mosses and liverworts as well. i have grown many of these plants in my vivariums in the past as epiphytes. you just gotta see whats out there and give it a try. you would be surprised at what you can get away with in a vivarium.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the suggestions, I have been looking up the different ones and deciding which ones I would like to try.

I honestly did not even think about aquatic plants even though I have a 20 g that I am doing the dry dtart method on, did'nt put 2 and 2 together. Thanks guys.

Any suggestions on species that will cascade down? peperomia?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Derek Benson said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions, I have been looking up the different ones and deciding which ones I would like to try.
> 
> I honestly did not even think about aquatic plants even though I have a 20 g that I am doing the dry dtart method on, did'nt put 2 and 2 together. Thanks guys.
> 
> Any suggestions on species that will cascade down? peperomia?


Dry Dtart method? Did I miss something? 

Many of the vining type Pileas will grow pendulously. I remember in Ghazanfar Ghori's (spelling?) big viv, he had Pilea glauca (the blueish one) cascading down the front.


----------



## rollinkansas (Jun 9, 2008)

I think dry starting is something from the planted aquarium hobby, where you plant the species emersed for a few months for the roots to take hold, and then fill up the rest of the tank with water.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Thanks for the clarification. I see now.


----------

